# HGVC / RCI Exchange



## CaliDave (Feb 14, 2006)

A week ago I decided to try to book a week in Cabo for spring break 06. 

I have a good trader in RCI, so I put on an ongoing search.. I got one match. The placed looked like a dive. so I released it and kept searching. 

So I thought "I should try my HGVC at the same time" 

I called the HGVC rep, he said "ohhh Cabo at spring break for this year, I doubt you'll find anything" 

They called back the next day and offered me a decent Gold Crown resort. I checked the tug reviews. It was ok, but I decided I wanted something better. 
I gave HGVC rep a list of 6 acceptable resorts and one specific check in weekend. 
They called back the next day with a match.. 1bd 3400 points. 
Which cost me $325 in MF's and $189 exchange fee. 

My week in the RCI account is still sitting there, no matches and I never even changed the search to my specific resorts. 

I am very happy with my HGVC experience in trading with RCI

If initial cost is not an issue. These make fantastic traders.
I wish I could exchange online, but as long as I get what I want.. I am happy.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Feb 18, 2006)

As noted here before, and usually poo-poo'd by non-HGVC owners, HGVC has the best, or is at least one of the top traders within RCI, with weeks going to HGVC before getting matched to excellent trading weeks that have had searches ongoing...


----------



## Bourne (Feb 18, 2006)

And it has what no Hotel Timeshare has....

The ability to book reservations for less than seven days nine months out at any club affiliated(HGVC) or RCI Points resort.


----------



## spike (Feb 18, 2006)

Dude! Spring Break it Cabo!!!!!!

That said, the hidden secret of HGVC is that we go to the front of the line for RCI searches. (Don't tell anyone)


----------



## chemteach (Feb 18, 2006)

So which resort are you staying at??


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 19, 2006)

Very interesting, I have always had good exchanges through RCI with my HGVC points.  Always good treatment at the resorts too.  I am heading to a Worldmark resort next week, so I will be able to report on that also.

Good score on Cabo.


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 20, 2006)

I got a 1bd/2ba unit at the Playa Grande


----------



## Deer Path (Feb 21, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> I got a 1bd/2ba unit at the Playa Grande



You will love the Playa Grande....we own there as well as the Bay Club with our HGVC points.

I have had the same success with HGVC exchanges in RCI as you have found.
Last January we got some cheap airfare to CAbo and they were the only ones who could find us anything.  It was not Gold Crown that P.G. is but worked great for us at the last minute.

Judy


----------

